# Friend for Otto?



## mangos (Sep 7, 2009)

My BF just got an otto, and I later heard that they're social little fish that are happier with a friend.

My question is: should its buddy be the same species, or is any other otto ok? Or is the goldfish in the tank company enough? I don't want the little guy to get lonely or neurotic. Thanks!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

ottos like to be in groups of like at least 5. They are so small that they add very little to the bio load of the tank


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

unfortunately the oto should not be in the tank with goldfish as they need completely environments.goldfish need cool water and the otos need warm water.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

not to mention that the ottos eat algae from the plant leaves and the goldfish eat the plant leaves lol


----------



## mangos (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh lol thanks. I'll let him know to move the otto and the goldfish to different tanks. Would the otto be happy with ottos of another species, or do they have to all be the same species to get companionship from each other?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

How many different otto species are there?


----------



## mangos (Sep 7, 2009)

Wikipedia says there are 18 species total, but I think there are only 3 or 4 that people commonly have as pets.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they should be fine with other otto species.


----------

